# Accounting online?



## SugarandOats (Jan 12, 2014)

I currently sell my products on etsy and use paypal and a square reader at events what do you as a small business use to keep track of all your accounting? I have QuickBooks but its literally a pain in the u know what when it comes to doing the math on etsy!


----------



## SugarandOats (Jan 12, 2014)

Or even using another program. ... outright?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 12, 2014)

I use Sage 50 (Peachtree in the US and it was Simply Accounting here in Canada).  I've learned how to use it and am quite satisfied with it.


----------



## SugarandOats (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok thank you!


----------



## LisaNY (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been using Kashoo for the past year and like it so far.  I was using QB, but wanted something online that I could access with my iPad.


----------



## Triquetra (Feb 3, 2014)

I use GoDaddy's Outright - easy to add sales in, imports all information from accounts and you can go through and put items where they belong.  It even gives you a weekly profit email.   I really like it and its simple (which is even better for myself).


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 3, 2014)

The least amount of financials online the better in my opinion.


----------



## Cococamila (Feb 3, 2014)

Triquetra said:


> I use GoDaddy's Outright - easy to add sales in, imports all information from accounts and you can go through and put items where they belong.  It even gives you a weekly profit email.   I really like it and its simple (which is even better for myself).




I too use outright from go daddy. I love it


----------

